# اسماء المخترعين واختراعاتهم



## el_rayes (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم اليوم موضوع رائع عن المخترعين وما هى اختراعاتهم فى تاريخ الهندسه والتكنولوجيا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسماء المخترعين واختراعاتهم ..
مخترع المسدس هو : صمويل كونت عام 1835م
مخترع بندول الساعة هو : كريستيان هيوجنس عام 1657م
مخترع القلم الحبر هو : لويس وترمان عام 1884م
مخترع ماكينة الخياطة هو : بارتليمي تيموني عام 1829م
مخترع المصباح الكهربائي هو : توماس أديسون عام 1879م
مخترع الديناميت هو : ألفريد نوبل عام 1867م
مخترع السماعة الطبية هو : الطبيب رينيه ريناك عام 1818م
مخترع ماكينة العزق الدوارة هو : اٍيسن هوارد عام 1912م
مخترع آلة حلاقة الذقن الكهربائية هو : جاكوب شيك عام 1931م
مخترع النظارة الطبية هو :روجر بيكون عام عام 1268م
مخترع المحرك الذي يعمل بالبترول هو : ميجفريد ماركوس
مخترع الميكروفون هو : شارلز هويتستون
مخترع المسجل هو : فلاديمير بولسون عام 1899م
مخترع المنبه هو : أنطوان اٍيدييه عام 1847م
مخترع آلة التصوير الملون هو : جبريل ليمان عام 1891م
مخترع الدراجة هو : كيرك باتريك ماكميلان 1839
مخترع مكبر الصوت : أرنس ويرمر 1877م
مخترع الآلة الحاسبة : بليز باسكال 1639م
مخترع المكواة الكهربائية : سيلي عام 1882م
مخترع الباراشوت : بلانشار 1785م
مخترع التليسكوب اللاسلكي : جروت ريبر 1942م
مخترع طفاية الحريق : ألكسندر رولان 1905م
مخترع التلغراف الكهربائي : شارل وتيستون
مخترع الكاميرا : جورج اٍيستمان 1888م
مخترع قضيب الصاعقة : فرانكلين
مخترع ساعة الجيب : هيل 1500م
مخترع المنطاد : زبلن 1900م
مخترع البطارية الكهربائية : أليساندرو 1800م
مخترع الغواصة : هولاند 1891م
مخترع الدبابة : سيرارنست سونيتون 1914م
مخترع الآلة الكاتبة : كريستوفر شولز 1868م
مخترع التلغراف العادي : صمويل مورس 1836م
مخترع الكمبيوتر : هوارد أيكن 1944م
مخترع اللاسلكي : ماركوني 1896م
مخترع التليفون : جراهام بل 1867م
مخترع المصعد : أليشا أوتيس 1871م
مخترع الترانزستور هو : باردين 1948م
مخترع القاطرة البخارية : تريفيتك 1803م
مخترع الموتوسيكل (الدراجة) : يوجين ورنر 1897م
مخترع آلة الحصاد : سيروس مكيرميلو 1834
مخترع النول الآلي : اٍدمون كارترايت 1785م
مخترع التليسكوب الفلكي هو :جاليليو جاليلي عام 1609م
مخترع علبة الكبريت : جون ووكر 1827م
مخترع آلة غزل القطن : أركرايت
مخترع التوربين البخاري : بارسونز 1884
مخترع الصاروخ الفضائي : سيرجي كورليوف
مخترع مانعة الصواعق : فرانكلين 1752
مخترع المغناطيس الكهربائي : ستيرجون 1825
مخترع البوصلة : المارسبيري 1911
مخترع التكييف : كارير 1911
مخترع القلم الرصاص : كونتي 1792
مخترع البندقية : مورز
مخترع آلة التصوير الشمسي : داجير 1839
مخترع مقياس فهرنهيت : فهرنهيت 1709
مخترع طريقة التجميد للأغذية : بيردذي
مخترع الهيليوم السائل : هيك أوينز 1908
مخترع الساعة الميقاتية : بوندي 1885
مخترع حقنة تحت الجلد : وود 1835
مخترع الحرير الصناعي : شاردونت 1884
مخترع الذرّة : جون دالتون 1808
مخترع فرشاة الأسنان : ويست 1938
مخترع السخان الكهربائي : لارج 1923
مخترع الخلاط الكهربائي : هاملتون 1901
مخترع كاميرا الفيديو : مازوريكين 1923
مخترع آلة تصوير المستندات : بدلير 1903
مخترع الدينامو الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831
مخترع جهاز الغطس تحت الماء : زيبه 1818
مخترع القنبلة الذرية : أوبنهايمر 1945
مخترع الرادار هو : واطسون وات 1935م
مخترع الجراموفون : أديسون 1877م 

مخترع بكرة الدلو : أرخيتاس
مخترع السيارة : كارل بنز 1886م
مخترع ساعة اليد : لوي كارتييه 1904م
مخترع آلة القانون : الفارابي
مخترع الساكسفون : أدولف ساكس 1846م
مخترع جهاز التصوير التسجيلي : جول ماريه 1888
مهترع القلم الجاف : بيرو 1938م
مخترع الراديو : جو جليلمو ماركوني 1894م
مخترع المولد الكهربائي : فاراداي 1831
مخترع جهاز الأكينيتوسكوب : أديسون
مخترع محرك الديزل : رودولف ديزل1898م
مخترع المطبعة : جنبرج 1445م
مخترع الرئة الصناعية : درنكر 1929
مخترع التليفزيون : بيرد 1926م
مخترع الآلة البخارية : جيمس وات 1765
مخترع الأوكورديون : داميان 1829
مخترع آلة صناعة الورق : لويس روبرت 1799
مخترع الترمومتر : جاليليو جاليلي
مخترع الزورق البخاري : روبرت فاتون
مخترع التلغراف اللاسلكي : كلود شاب
مخترع الميكروسكوب الدقيق : زيجموندي
مخترع ميزان الحرارة المقسم اٍلى 80 درجة : أيومور
مخترع الاٍطارات المنفوخة للسيارات : دنلوب 1888م
مخترع الموتور الكهربائي : فاراداي
مخترع السلم المتحرك : هويلز
مخترع ورق الكربون : ويد جورد 1906
مخترع النايلون : كارودرز 1938
مخترع الليزر : قيودور مايمان 2960
مخترع الطائرة : الأخوان رايت 1903م
مخترع القمر الصناعي : كابيتزا 1957
مخترع الميكروسكوب العادي : ليفنهوك 1683
مخترع محرك السيارة : أوتو
مخترع المفاعل النووي : فرمي
مخترع الطائرة الهليوكوبتر : سيكورسكي 1909
مخترع المدفع الرشاش : مكسيم 1883
مخترع المحرك النفاث : ويتل 1935
مخترع الثلاجة : كاريه 1858
مخترع الغسالة : هاملتون سميث 1858
مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية : أوبنهايمر 1952
مخترع الأكسجين السائل : كايتيه 1877
مخترع مقياس ريختر للزلازل : ريختر 1935
مخترع مقياس شدة الريح : روبنسون 1846
مخترع البارومتر لقياس الضغط الجوي : تورشيللي 1643
مخترع المكنسة : بيل 1876
مخترع الهيجروميتر لقياس الرطوبة : دانيال
مخترع الهيدروجين السائل : ديوار 1899
مخترع آلة الفولت : لوفيفر 1964
مخترع الطرق الأسفلتية : آدم 1815
مخترع كاربراتير السيارة : مايباخ 1893
مخترع السفينة البخارية : فيتش 1788
مخترع الميزان ذو الكفتين : فال
مخترع الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية : هيرتز
مخترع المخرطة : فتش
مخترع حفظ الطعام في العلب : نيقولا أبير 1795
مخترع عود الثقاب : بويل 1681
مخترع رقاص الساعة : ابن يونس المصري
مخترع محرك البنزين : أوتورنيس 1867
مخترع الحراثة الزراعية : فردليخ
مخترع التخديرالحديث : لونج
مخترع الأمواس : جيليت
مخترع المروحة الكهربائية : هويلر 1882
مخترع الغسالة : فافيشر 1901
مخترع الدراجة الهوائية : ماكميلين
مخترع التصوير الفوتوغرافي : داجير 1816
مخترع المدفأة الكهربائية هما : بيل و دوسينج 1892
مخترع كاميرا التصوير الفورية : لاند 1948
مخترع المحول الكهربائي : استانلي 1885
مخترع ميزان الحرارة كلفن هو : كلفن
مخترع جهاز قياس الأوم : أوم 1827
مخترع ميزان الحرارة المئوي: سيلسيوس 1742
مخترع حبوب منع الحمل للنساء : بنيسوز 1954
مخترع أقراص الدواء : مياهل 1850
مخترع العدسات هو : فان ليفنهوك
مخترع ماكينة الخياطة الآلية : سنجر 1848 

وشكرا ارجو دعواتكم ولا تنسوا الردود اخيكم فى الله مصطفى عبد الفتاح طالب فى الفرقه الرابعه ميكانيكا


----------



## جاد العليمى (24 أغسطس 2008)

هو ما فبش اختراعات بعد سنة 2000 ؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووور و بارك الله فيك ... موضوع حلووو


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور أخي وبارك الله فيك وأعزك وحفظك من كل سوء
يإخوان متى نشاهد إسم عربي مخترع شيء 
إن شاء الله هذا قريب


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله
حاجه كده تنشط الذاكرة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس محمدماجد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## حديد سابك (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا.
استغفر الله العظيم.
تحياتي.......


----------



## العراق نيو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

باااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك ........ مشكوووووووووووور على المعلومات


----------



## م زياد حسن (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات
وبالرك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الجهد الجميل


----------



## زاد أحمد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.ammar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الموضوع....


----------



## سدير عدنان (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز معلومات قيمة


----------



## المهندس غازي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه


----------

